# Verkaufe Cobra CR 8.5 komplett XTR / FOX usw.



## tamara_jan (28. September 2009)

Hallo, 
verkaufe mein Cobra CR 8.5. in der farbe Weiß/Grün!

Die ausstattung:

cobra cr 8.5 rahmen Rahmengröße 20Zoll
Fox forks federgabel 100mm
XTR Scheibenbremsen vo. und hi. 160mm
XTR Schaltwerk komplett mit dualem schalthebel
XTR kurbeln
XTR Umwerfer
XTR Kasette 9-Fach
Syntace downhill lenker
mavic laufräder
bereifung racing ralph
selle italia sattel
innen verlegte züge
griffe sind vom cube fritzz
Gewicht unter 10kg

neupreis mit allen nachträglichen anbauteilen 
beträgt 3600 euro!

Verkaufe es weil ich auf fully umsteigen will!

Das bike ist ein halbes jahr alt und ist 200km auf asphalt 90% und schotter 10% bewegt worden!

Zustand ist als neuwertig anzusehen. 
Optisch und Technisch 1A 

Wenn interesse besteht schreibt mir eine private
nachricht und ich sende euch Bilder! 


Viele grüße


----------



## tamara_jan (29. September 2009)

tamara_jan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verkaufe mein Cobra CR 8.5. in der farbe Weiß/Grün!
> 
> Die ausstattung:
> ...






Wie gesagt bei interesse einfach ne private nachricht schreiben...
ist wirklich ein bike der extraklasse!
Schreibt mir eure preisvorstellungen!
Werden uns sicher einig werden!

Viele grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tamara_jan (1. Oktober 2009)

Bike steht im ebay http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180414444736

Grüsse


----------

